# Seeding Forage Crop After Soybeans



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I need something that I can seed after soybeans here in Western Kentucky. We have some ground that has been in row crop for the past several years, but we are going to sow it down to add to our forage operation for our cattle. I really want to seed Orchardgrass and either Alfalfa or Clover, but I'm afraid that it will be too late to seed this combination after the soybeans are harvested this fall. I need ideas on what I could possibly seed to get me through until next spring.

I have thought about ryegrass, or triticale, if there is something else I need to be considering please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

GPhillips said:


> I need something that I can seed after soybeans here in Western Kentucky. We have some ground that has been in row crop for the past several years, but we are going to sow it down to add to our forage operation for our cattle. I really want to seed Orchardgrass and either Alfalfa or Clover, but I'm afraid that it will be too late to seed this combination after the soybeans are harvested this fall. I need ideas on what I could possibly seed to get me through until next spring.
> 
> I have thought about ryegrass, or triticale, if there is something else I need to be considering please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


First, when do you think you will take the beans off? And, are you in the Northern or Southern tier of WKY?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I planted wheat over OG after beans two years ago and got the best stand of OG ever.

Wheat acted as a cover crop. Planted wheat at 75% of normal rate.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Plant the ryegrass at about 20 lbs per acre. If you can get it planted by October 1st, you are going to have some really happy cows by mid-November and next spring.


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the beans will probably come off in late September or early October. My grandfather always said that anything that needed to be done before the first frost needed to be done by the 15th of October. By some research I have done using data from the University of Kentucky the mean average day of the first killing frost is October 20. I am in Graves County so it is Southern Western Kentucky.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it would be good if the grasses were sown by the first week of October. Your grandfather knew what he was talking about. You might get a few more days for later planting by being located in SWKY.

Regards, Mike


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Vol said:


> Yes, it would be good if the grasses were sown by the first week of October. Your grandfather knew what he was talking about. You might get a few more days for later planting by being located in SWKY.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If I can sow by the first week of October would it be too late to sow Orchardgrass?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

GPhillips said:


> If I can sow by the first week of October would it be too late to sow Orchardgrass?


I don't think so....that is when I usually sow Orchard grass here although I am a little further south. I would much rather sow it the first week of October than anytime in the spring here.....and I am sure you would be much better off also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I don't think so....that is when I usually sow Orchard grass here although I am a little further south. I would much rather sow it the first week of October than anytime in the spring here.....and I am sure you would be much better off also.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Me,too. I've never had a good spring planting.

Check the first freeze date for your area, back off 6 weeks for good measure. My first freeze date is Oct. 23rd which means that I am safe if planted by Sept. 15th . But, with the mild winters we've been having, Oct 15th could be safe for me.

Ralph


----------

